

Myth of the Clean Compressed-Air Car Continues - cwan
http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/alternative-fuel/news/compressed-air-car-myth

======
vitovito
HN reader DaniFong is working on compressed-air energy storage at her
Lightsail Energy startup. I wonder if she could tell us if it's really a myth
or not.

Also, totally disappointed that they decided against actually producing their
scooter idea.

